# Does slight brown spotting ever not result in miscarriage??



## lolomom

Hi all,

I found out on saturday that I was pregnant. I had a slight line at 9 dpo on a FRER. I have a luteal phase deficiency so I had to take clomid to conceive. Anyways, the lines have progressed nicely and there is no doubting its a positive test. 

On tuesday of this week I had a small, slight spot of brownish discharge in my underwear when I went pee, and another when I wiped after. I completely freaked out, my first pregnancy ended in a miscarriage when I was 6 weeks and started with brown discharge. I was positive I was having another miscarriage. Tuesday was the day before my period would have been due. I went home and put a liner in, I had a tiny bit more light brown spotting on it, and some mild cramping but absolutely nothing since tuesday evening.

Two days later I still have no spotting, just normal cervical discharge. I occasionally get a small twinge of a cramp but nothing bad at all. My test today is significantly darker then my test was even yesterday.

I called my ob who said it could well have been implantation bleeding and I'm not scheduled for anything until Feb 13th when I'll have my first US and appointment. 

I guess my question is, has this ever happened to anyone, and if so, what were the results? I'm so scared because my only experience with brown spotting was a loss, but the brown spotting quickly turned into red blood and it was pretty obvious I was miscarrying. I just want to prepare myself again I suppose. 

I have had 2 pregnancies since my first loss, both were fine, and never any spotting which is freaking me out even more. I'm so scared that I'm going to go for my ultrasound in a month and be told the baby died 4 weeks ago....

Sorry for the incredibly long post! Thanks everyone for your help, and I'm so sorry that you're all on here in the first place, I know how terrible it is :(


----------



## qpmomma

Here's my experience with brown discharge. 

My first pregnancy I had brown discharge early on and I had cramping all throughout my pregnancy. I carried to 38 weeks and had a healthy little girl. 

My second pregnancy I started with the brown discharge and cramping, but thought it was normal since I had it with my first. Unfortunatly, I miscarried a few days later. 

So, it's possible you may not be miscarrying. Good luck. Hugs.


----------



## lolomom

Thanks! I'm feeling slightly more optimistic as its been a few days now, I've had no further spotting at all, my test from this afternoon was darker then yesterdays test (which I'm hoping means the hcg is still climbing....). With the miscarriage before I had the spotting the night before and by the next afternoon was experiencing bright red blood with clots. I know every pregnancy is different and it doesn't mean anything but I have a little hope....


----------



## qpmomma

I'll be praying for you!


----------



## HopeBabySoon

My miscarriage started with brown spotting, but my good friend had brown and red spotting for about 2 weeks and she is around 32 weeks right now. Hang in there!


----------



## lolomom

Thanks!

How long after the brown spotting did you start bleeding? With my miscarriage previously I started having red blood within a day of noticing the spotting. Was that the case with you?


----------



## 9jawife

I have spotted, even bright red, during this pregnancy yet baby seems to be a sticky bean (I'll be 12 weeks on Saturday.) So don't worry, your baby could be perfectly fine. Crossing fingers for you..


----------



## MiniMe30

It does sound like implantation with the cramps & the timing of it. I know it's so hard, but try not to worry.

My friend had loads of brown spotting in the first tri & her little boy is 5 months now & perfectly fine.

With both my miscarriages, I had red blood straight away & it was more than spotting. I did have brown later but it was in larger quantities and alternated between red & brown.


----------



## bazzb

I had a MMC at 11 weeks and i was spotting brown from 5-9 weeks i was told it was normal and even had a scan and all was fine.. but I also have a friend who had brown and red spotting and a full out red bleed and she is fine and did not miscarry, most times it is nothing to worry about XxX


----------



## HopeBabySoon

I spotted brown or red for almost 3 weeks before I really started bleeding. It's really unclear when the miscarriage occurred or actually even if it did. I have slow falling HCG, so we don't really know what happened yet.


----------



## 2013blessed

The same thing happened to me. I started bleeding around 6 weeks. The bleeding was so heavy it looked like I had my period. I followed up with my OBGYN she checked my hormone levels over a period of days. The levels got increasingly worse. Finally my doctor warned me that the pregnancy was no longer viable. I was told I was more than likely having a miscarriage and I would have to be scheduled for a D&C the following week. My doctor told me she wanted me to have a ultra sound before the procedure was scheduled. I was devastated, during the ultra sound the tech said she didn't see much and then there was a flicker of a heart beat on the screen! I just delivered my baby girl on 1/4/13. I promised myself if I had a healthy pregnancy I would share my story. Do not let bleeding or even decreased hormone levels discourage you. ALWAYS get an ultra sound before you take drastic measures. If I had not had a ultra sound my baby girl wouldn't be here today. 


Hi all,

I found out on saturday that I was pregnant. I had a slight line at 9 dpo on a FRER. I have a luteal phase deficiency so I had to take clomid to conceive. Anyways, the lines have progressed nicely and there is no doubting its a positive test. 

On tuesday of this week I had a small, slight spot of brownish discharge in my underwear when I went pee, and another when I wiped after. I completely freaked out, my first pregnancy ended in a miscarriage when I was 6 weeks and started with brown discharge. I was positive I was having another miscarriage. Tuesday was the day before my period would have been due. I went home and put a liner in, I had a tiny bit more light brown spotting on it, and some mild cramping but absolutely nothing since tuesday evening.

Two days later I still have no spotting, just normal cervical discharge. I occasionally get a small twinge of a cramp but nothing bad at all. My test today is significantly darker then my test was even yesterday.

I called my ob who said it could well have been implantation bleeding and I'm not scheduled for anything until Feb 13th when I'll have my first US and appointment. 

I guess my question is, has this ever happened to anyone, and if so, what were the results? I'm so scared because my only experience with brown spotting was a loss, but the brown spotting quickly turned into red blood and it was pretty obvious I was miscarrying. I just want to prepare myself again I suppose. 

I have had 2 pregnancies since my first loss, both were fine, and never any spotting which is freaking me out even more. I'm so scared that I'm going to go for my ultrasound in a month and be told the baby died 4 weeks ago....

Sorry for the incredibly long post! Thanks everyone for your help, and I'm so sorry that you're all on here in the first place, I know how terrible it is :([/QUOTE]


----------



## c-lou

i wouldn't worry too much i had brown discharge at 4 weeks and then at 15 weeks the 15 weeks was a lot of discharge and some red blood and it lasted for 2 weeks, then it just stopped some women bleed throughout pregnancy for no real reason and docs told me brown is nothing to worry about they were more concerned as to was i having cramps and was the blood period like. best of luck


----------



## Twinkie210

I had brown spotting for a couple weeks before I found out my 2nd pregnancy was not viable. With my third pregnancy, I had spotting off and on all throughout my first and part of my second trimester, and the baby is now a happy and healthy 4 month old!


----------



## Kloe

I'm 7+5 weeks, I started spotting and having stringy discharge Friday night and I went to A&E yesterday, the nurse told me its quite normal for some women to pass some blood in early days, and I shouldn't worry unless It gets heavy. I've had cramps through out my pregnancy so far, I had a scan at 6 weeks also, but all we could see was the yolk sac. I'm going for a scan tomorrow really hoping to see a heart beat. This is my first so I'm really anxious. I hope the best for the both of us.
:hug:


----------



## Nat0619

I've had 3 pregnancies.

First one, absolutely no spotting whatsoever. No pains. 12 week scan showed MMC. Baby stopped growing around 6 weeks!

Second pregnancy. Brown spotting for 2 days when AF was due. Then another day of brown spotting around 6 weeks. Early scan at nearly 8 weeks showed healthy baby with strong heartbeat. Pregnancy progressed with no problems and no more bleeding. My beautiful daughter is now 9 months old .

Third pregnancy - early scan at 7 weeks showed heartbeat. One instance of slight brown spotting last Tuesday. 12 week scan last Wednesday showed another MMC. Baby died at 8 weeks :-(.

So as you can see, my 2nd pregnancy had the most spotting and was my only HEALTHY pregnancy so far! 

Weird.


----------



## lolomom

I've not had anything since I posted this originally. Just a couple of spots of brown for an evening now almost 2 weeks ago. I'm really thinking it was implantation bleeding because it happened on the day my period was supposed to be due. Still with strong positives on hpts and my breasts hurt and I feel bloated so I'm hoping its all a good sign. I'm still terrified of a MMC of course, I don't go in for my first pre-natal appointment until Feb 13th with a scan at that point so I'm just stuck in limbo right now but the fact that I've not had even a speck more of spotting in almost 2 weeks has set my mind at ease somewhat. Fingers crossed for you too!!!


----------

